# 67' mesh grill



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 67' mesh GTO grill will bolt right on to the grey bezel surrounds of a 67' Tempest or do you have to change the surrounds also. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

To do it correctly you need the GTO surrounds. The Tempest/Lemans grill are a full one piece.
You might be able to get creative but can't say it would work well. 
Besides if your grills are in good shape they are somewhat hard to come by. 

Cheers


----------

